# Neat little hand milker!



## BackyardHomesteader (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I just joined this forum, but certainly am not a stranger to all things goat. I own 4 Nigerian Dwarf does, two bucks, one little (though I say that with a grain of salt, because she's HUGE) Lamancha, and a mini-mancha. Due to primarily milking Nigerian Dwarves (the Lamancha is still young and not in milk yet.) I've gone through a great deal of trial and error in order to figure out how to milk them efficiently. I've found it especially difficult due to their small teat size... Due to this, my family and I brainstormed about some possible devices in which we could milk our Nigerians much more easily. Eventually, we figured out, and created, a neat little vacuum pump system. It's very simple to use and powered manually. This allows it to be portable, and quick to set up. It's made milking SO much easier for me. Where it used to take around 45 minutes to an hour to milk my goats, it now takes about 15 minutes, and the milk stays nice and clean because its near impossible for dirt to get into the milk with the system that we have set up.

Due to how fantastic it has been for me, I've decided to start selling them so others could have a more pleasant milking experience as well. The package is very inexpensive ($120 total), and includes:
~ 1 Manual vacuum pump
~ 1 in-take lid (BPA-free)
~ Two 1 quart glass jars
~ Two plastic storage lids
~ Fluid lines (food and milk grade)
~ Teet cups- 1 small (10 cc) and 1 large (30 cc).
~ 1 Plastic carrying tote

It you happen to be interested, feel free to head to my website below to check it out, there's even a video of it in action!
http://www.backyardhomesteaders.com/products.html

I just felt that I'd share this with all you dairy goat enthusiasts. I couldn't afford other, more beefy, milkers, so this has made my life a lot easer. Don't worry, I'm not a spam bot, I just was sharing this with you guys in case anyone was in need of a device like this. (It's not just for Nigerian Dwarves either, it can fit any size of goat.)

Have a nice day!


----------

